# Idioma programas

## Javier Lopez

Hola, 

Todos los programas que emergo me salen en ingles (pan, evolution, ... )aunque sé que existen versiones en español, porque los tengo en Mandrake.

Os pasa a vosotros igual?,  Es normal?,  Hay alguna forma de conseguir traducirlos (alguna variable USE mal configurada o algo asi)?

Gracias

----------

## Tuxisuau

Añade esto en /etc/env.d/, en un file nuevo.

```

LC_ALL=es_ES@euro

LANG=spanish

```

----------

## herje

Bueno, yo eso lo tengo en el .bash_profile de mi home.

Pero e cualquier modo, como se tiene que llamar el file a incluir en /etc/env.d  ???

Saludos

Herje

----------

## Tuxisuau

Se puede llamar como te plazca

El mio se llama 10locale

----------

## Javier Lopez

Siguiendo una guia para "alemanizar" gentoo y varios mensajes de este foro, al final tengo todo correcto en la consola (aun no he emergido las X), tengo el símbolo del euro, acentos en mayúsculas etc ... y en muchos programas ya me salen los mensajes en castellano, ya veremos lo que pasa en las X y KDE.

lo que he hecho:

en /etc/rc.conf

KEYMAP="es euro2"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

en /etc/profile

export LANG="es_ES@euro"

----------

## sio2

 *Quote:*   

> ya veremos lo que pasa en las X y KDE.

 

Pues a ver, porque yo lo tengo como tú y no me funcionan las fuentes con ISO8859-15: no se ven los caracteres acentuados. Para ello tengo que usar  ISO8859-1.

----------

## Javier Lopez

Mira si esta guia te ayuda, hablan de como poner gentoo en aleman, pero es facilmente aplicable al español, cambiando "de" por "es"

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/guide-localization.html

----------

